# Creepy Baby/Kids Room



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Last year we turned our downstairs bedroom into a Morgue for our annual Halloween party, but I'm looking to change things up this year. I'm thinking about turning the bedroom into a creepy kid's room or baby's room.

For starters, I have a couple of zombie babies that I bought last year. I also picked up some creepy doll parts at a yard sale recently.

I would love to see pictures if any of you have created a creepy kid/baby bedroom or nursery in the past. If you have any decorating ideas, I'd love to hear those as well.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

Get blocks or toy letters, spell out scary words. Try to find a really beatup stuffed animal, rip out eyes or limbs, maybe stick a knife in it. Let your inner demon child loose.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the blocks idea, thanks jrmullens

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I immediately think of a Victorian room with china dolls and lace and an old-fashioned bassinet. Probably because that creeps me out even without adding any additional spooky, haunting, or gruesome touches heh

*Set up a doll display, mixing in the zombie dolls
*Paint the bassinet with small bloody handprints coming down the side like something crawled out, maybe put one of the stuffed animals in the bassinet that has stuffing coming out like it was torn apart or bitten into
*Tattered lace and spiderwebs
*Haunted portraits on the wall - either static or the ones that change from normal to freaky (we have a Boy Boo painting - picked it up for about $8 a couple years ago); small photo frames - maybe a dead book like in The Others... can't remember what those are actually called

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Any new ideas or pictures for a creepy nursery???? 

I didn't get a chance to create this room last year because I had a new born, but I want to do it this year. I don't want it to be too gory or gruesome, but here is what I'm thinking so far (based on what I have at home):

-2 zombie babies mixed in with several other barbie dolls & baby dolls
-my son's swing, play pen, bumbo, high chair all covered in spider webs
-random doll parts (some swinging from the ceiling fan)
-creepy nursery music
-blocks spelling out “I’ll never tell” (movie reference) or other creepy words & phrases
-maybe some old beat up stuffed animals with severed limbs, etc.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Could break some barbie dolls and throw them around...practice for bigger game


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78709-rocking-chair-prop-hey-otaku-2.html



I'm doing the rocker, some creepy children's music and lots and lots of webbing. I've been searching craigslist and freecycle for antique dolls and toys too. Stuff that is really old and worn. I missed the chance to get an antique baby buggy, but if I see another one then I'm so getting it and filling it with old dolls coated with cobwebs.

I hope to eventually do a pepper's ghost in there with a child in the rocker that fades in and out. I have part of a sliding glass door that i saved when we had the door replaced, but I'm not the most mechanically inclined, so it's probably going to be a bit longer to figure that stuff out...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78709-rocking-chair-prop-hey-otaku-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard is it to do the rocker thing? I love that idea. Are the wiper blades around $15? Do you need anything else? How do you hook it up? I'm not mechanically inclined AT ALL!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not mechanically inclined at all. 

I got my motor from MonsterGuts (http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=105) and it literally was screw it down to something stable and plug it in. I also bugged the heck out of Dean of MonsterGuts (I think that's his name... I am horrible about remembering names) and he was sooooo nice and helpful.

I rigged up a kludge frame using screws and twine to lock it down on a piece of masonite and also found some brackets at the hardware store that could be used to secure it to a surface. 

It was trial and error for me getting the chair to work, but it really wasn't that hard once I saw how others had set up theirs and asked lots of questions and just got in there and messed with it. (got the chair to stop slipping on the floor by putting a bit of shelf liner on the chair's rocker!)

If you're nervous about venturing into motorized stuff, you might see if you can find an old x-mas reindeer in yard sales or thrift stores to yank the motor out of for cheap. Since it's also pre-wired to just plug in and go, you might feel a bit better about attempting it if it's not expensive... but once you figure it out, the other stuff starts to make sense too and you can start seeing moving props all over the place...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't do a whole room but I do have a bookcase display with creepy dolls and toys. The Jill-in-the-Box from Walgreens is great, gets me every time lol. 
I also have:
-wooden alphabet blocks spelling out "help me"
-stuffed dog chewing on a bloody bone
-Halloween teddy bear with the stuffing coming out
-cookie jar filled with fake chocolate chip cookies and roaches
-rubber alligator toy gnawing on a bloody finger
-baseball with an eyeball painted on it
-black flute with rubber snakes coming out of the holes

Last year Target had some really cute Halloween piggy banks. I bought a mini white piggy bank from Dollar Tree and painted it with skulls and an eye patch. I got the idea from this one I saw at TJ Max but mine only cost a dollar lol.









I'm also setting up a child's tea party table with a creeped out doll and a ripped teddy bear with spider and bugs for the food.

Hope this helped some, please share any ideas you come up with. 


{see Miss Mandy - I _told_ you I had imagination. }


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the tea party idea too


----------

